

Down the Rat Hole - marcuskaz
http://mkaz.com/2014/06/30/down-the-rat-hole/

======
cdmisp
I don't think is necessarily a bad thing. You sound like a good starter of
projects. For one reason or another you haven't followed them through. Either
you haven't been truely interested enough to follow it through to the next
stage and let yourself properly invest or you need a colleague that gets
excited about projects with you to help drive each other along.

You're a step further than I get. But I see myself more as someone that will
run with a project as oppose to creating one.

Good luck finding the one that sticks!

